

Integer Factorization on Laptop (Iterative) - bosons
https://github.com/bosons-riemann/kosen-rufu

======
bosons
[https://github.com/bosons-riemann/riemann](https://github.com/bosons-
riemann/riemann) is the recursive version of the code for ease of
understanding. this can factorize any number on earth in acceptable amounts of
time provided your machine stacklimit allows

[https://github.com/bosons-riemann/kosen-rufu](https://github.com/bosons-
riemann/kosen-rufu) (branch: laptop) can factorize any number on earth on a
simple laptop running redis server.

sharing the complete code , just in case somebody wants to use it and I am not
around

This version of the code can truly run on a laptop

[https://github.com/bosons-riemann/riemann/wiki/Integer-
Facto...](https://github.com/bosons-riemann/riemann/wiki/Integer-
Factorization-on-a-Laptop)

is a short writeup of the logic behind the code if you are interested.

------
ColinWright

        main.cpp : Main Driver Code, reads the input number
                   to be factorized, and tries to factorize
                   it. If it fails , declares number as Prime
    

Have you successfully factored any of the RSA challenge numbers?

~~~
bosons
Now factorising Ras 1536. Will post the results when done

~~~
ColinWright
I'm fascinated by your claim:

    
    
        this can factorize any number on earth in
        acceptable amounts of time provided your
        machine stacklimit allows
    

You know factoring integers is thought to be a hard problem, right?

I look forward to your result of factoring RSA 1536.

I'm interested as to why you chose that rather than RSA-240, which should be
much easier as it only has 795 bits as opposed to 1536 bits.

~~~
bosons
I need volunteers to test out my code on their laptops/servers. Those
interested, skype me: subhendra.basu, whatsapp: 9971304836, message me with
phone number, or email me : subhendra.basu@gmail.com this is purely voluntary
and there is no monetary benefit as such . but I will include the name of the
person who helped me in the acknowledgements. Note that I have already open
sourced my code to factorize prohibitively large integers. typical run time
for a 4000 digit number might run to 24 hours. So think before volunteering.

~~~
ColinWright
I see no evidence at all that you've made any kind of breakthrough. Current
belief in the factoring world is that the GNFS is the fastest way to factor
integers - are you claiming you can do better?

From
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSA_numbers#RSA-2048](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSA_numbers#RSA-2048)
:

    
    
        RSA-2048 has 617 decimal digits (2,048 bits).
        It is the largest of the RSA numbers and carried
        the largest cash prize for its factorization,
        US$200,000. The largest factored RSA number is
        768 bits long (232 decimal digits), and the
        RSA-2048 may not be factorizable for many years
        to come, unless considerable advances are made
        in integer factorization or computational power
        in the near future.
    

And here from
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integer_factorization_records](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integer_factorization_records)
:

    
    
        On December 12, 2009, a team including researchers
        from the CWI, the EPFL, INRIA and NTT in addition
        to the authors of the previous record factored
        RSA-768, a 232-digit semiprime.  They used the
        equivalent of almost 2000 years of computing on
        a single core 2.2 GHz AMD Opteron.
    

You're saying that a 4000 digit number may take 24 hours?

I'd be interested to see at least _some_ evidence that you're doing something
better before dedicating any time to your project.

